# Смещение позвонков



## днестр (8 Ноя 2009)

*Прокомментируйте снимки позвонков*

Здравствуйте! Мне 28 лет, смещение позвонков в шейном отделе с 5-го по 7-ой-родовая травма, так мне сказал невропотолог. Возможно ли по данному снимку поставить диагноз? Этот снимок 2006 года. А могло ли от этого смещения появиться ощущение "кома" в горле? Подскажите, может как-то можно вылечить это смещение?Живу в Алтайском крае и возможности попасть к вам в клинику нет. Если этого снимка не достаточно, посоветуйте, в каких проекциях нужно сделать. 
Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------

